# Germany Environment Badge



## papaken

Have been trying to determine what EB I need for my 2003 motorhome :? 
my registration doc does not give me any details as to emission so do I go for Red, Yellow, Green or what?
I also do not have a catalytic converter. :? 

Also do I need an EB for anywhere in Germany or just certain towns?
Trying to plan this years trip. 
any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Glandwr

Any rathaus (town hall) will give you one for 5 euro. Just take in your log book or whatever they call it now. You should be carring that anyway.

You can get them online for a bit more.

Dick


----------



## Addie

Just follow the instructions here and upload the MAIN page from your V5. You will then receive whatever coloured batch you are entitled (although I got a Euro 4, I'm pretty sure I should have been a 3!)
https://www.berlin.de/labo/kfz/dienstleistungen/feinstaubplakette.shop.en.php

The cost is £5 (€6) including delivery from Germany so it's not really worth not having it, whatever the eventuality.


----------



## MYFANWY1

Hi, I think if you put your reg number in it will send you what you need,I paid 6euro year before last had it within 5 days, and no you don't need for everywhere, we got one and did not need it but for 5euro better than a big fine. And it lasts the life of the van. Eddie.


----------



## Nethernut

Here is a link, in English, to apply for a sticker on line via the Berlin office. It also explains which documents you need to send (via email) a copy of. Costs Euro 5 and arrives in about a week. Valid for life of,your vehicle and for all over Germany. 
We have used this office twice and are impressed at the ease of use.


----------



## peejay

papaken wrote


> Have been trying to determine what EB I need for my 2003 motorhome :?
> my registration doc does not give me any details as to emission so do I go for Red, Yellow, Green or what?
> I also do not have a catalytic converter. :?
> 
> Also do I need an EB for anywhere in Germany or just certain towns?
> Trying to plan this years trip.
> any help would be much appreciated.


For a 2003 registered van you should receive a yellow disc, see this previous post for more info....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-409124.html#409124

The umweltplackette is only required for certain towns and cities, see this map...










Or download a pdf version below

http://www.umwelt-plakette.de/umwel...engl.pdf?SID=a15bf56bd68e636fa8e0e48bc025f206

Pete


----------



## Jean-Luc

I'm going through the same process myself. Unfortunately our 'log book' (vehicle registration certificate) is a little short on detail so I got this message back.

_ Dear (r) Mr / Mrs xxxxxx
for the allocation of an environmental badge for your foreign registered vehicle it is required that a copy of the manufacturer's certificate (COC paper) stating the pollutant class, or a copy of the vehicle registration certificate, from the date of first registration is apparent send me, . At the same time please let me know if there is a petrol or diesel engine.
_ .
So, it seems like they need know the vehicles pollutant class, date of vehicle first registration and fuel type. And if it's not on the 'log book' they need a copy of the Certificate of Conformity.


----------



## papaken

Thanks for the replies 
just followed Addies link and gave my reg no. only and it took me through to pay the €6  
never had to send a copy of my reg doc so will wait and see what response I get. :roll:

just missed you post Jean-Luc so I will have to see what response I get :roll:


----------



## sprokit

> Thanks for the replies
> just followed Addies link and gave my reg no. only and it took me through to pay the €6
> never had to send a copy of my reg doc so will wait and see what response I get. :roll:
> 
> just missed you post Jean-Luc so I will have to see what response I get :roll:


It does state under the section for your registration number and country to attach a copy of your vehicle registration papers.

I sent a pdf of page 2 of my V5 attached to the application, paid my €6 and the Umweltplaquette was with me 4 days later.

No CoC or Emissions Certificate required - they send you the disc your vehicle qualifies for.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Addie

Yes, you should have uploaded your registration papers where it says:

*Only for foreign vehicles:
Please enclose a copy of the registration papers*

I suspect you will get an e-mail requesting them


----------



## 113016

When I sent for ours, I received an email, stating that the V5 attachment had not gone through properly and they requested another.
In the end, they sent me two stickers :lol: 8)


----------



## drcotts

Hi Papaken

Dont forget it goes on the drivers side bottom as this will be the side nearest the pavement when your parked facing the direction of travel so that the local constabule can see it.

You only need it for certain towns but its daft not to have it anyway.

And once it goes it its on for good so if you need a new windscreen you will have to buy it again. Like I had to.

Enjoy germany - its a lovely country my fave 
Phill


----------



## kenp

Hi,

I'm trying to get the Umweltplaquette on-line as suggested but where do I find the van manufacturers Certificate of Conformity?

Kenp


----------



## Addie

kenp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to get the Umweltplaquette on-line as suggested but where do I find the van manufacturers Certificate of Conformity?
> 
> Kenp


If you are using the link I provided earlier in the thread, you require only your V5 registration document for a UK registered vehicle.

https://www.berlin.de/labo/kfz/dienstleistungen/feinstaubplakette.shop.en.php


----------



## fatbuddha

Addie said:


> kenp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to get the Umweltplaquette on-line as suggested but where do I find the van manufacturers Certificate of Conformity?
> 
> Kenp
> 
> 
> 
> If you are using the link I provided earlier in the thread, you require only your V5 registration document for a UK registered vehicle.
> 
> https://www.berlin.de/labo/kfz/dienstleistungen/feinstaubplakette.shop.en.php
Click to expand...

I did this yesterday for my m/h and can confirm that you only need to attach a copy of the V5 to the application - one of the easiest online applications I've come across!


----------



## EJB

Sent for mine a few years ago (6Euro...Berlin office) received a yellow one.......new windscreen last year so sent off again.....received a green one.....same vehicle and V5.
That's life :wink:


----------



## kenp

Thank you for everyones' help. Having sent off the on-line application on 24 Feb my Umweltplaquette arrived today 27 Feb. That is despite being asked to resend a copy of my V5 (like happened to Grath).

Kenp


----------



## pilot104

Not newbies but havent done Germany before, so in the dark as to what is required. Doing the Mosselle later in the year so information on the topic of EBs would be most welcome.


----------



## papaken

Having sent off for my EB on the 23rd and not sending a copy of my reg doc.
I am still waiting for either an email requesting it or some response

Watch this space sh :?


----------



## fatbuddha

applied for mine online on Monday (with V5 copy upload) - badge arrived yesterday from Berlin

that is one impressive service!


----------



## papaken

Well I think I have left it long enough for someone to email and tell me to send my reg doc. that I did not send  
They have got my money just need to find an email address now.


----------



## griffly16

Ordered mine online via the Berlin link on Monday 17th. Uploaded my V5C for my 2005 Adria Twin (Fiat ducato 2.3jtd) and expected a euro 3 sticker. Arrived today (great service!) and happily it's a euro 4!

Very pleased.


----------



## papaken

Back from 2 weeks cruise and still no response to my emails re EB.  
have sent copy of reg doc and given reference to payment but it looks as if I will have to bite the bullet and reapply


----------



## Zozzer

2003 = Yellow


----------



## rayc

I received my Green 4 one about 5 days after I ordered it. I filled in the on line form and attached a pdf copy the inside of my V5c and that was it.


----------



## TheNomad

Got ours by applying online about two weeks ago.

Ours is a 2001 Fiat ducato 2.8jtd, it came back from them as a yellow badge.


----------



## papaken

Eventually bit the bullet and sent off again another 6 euros .  
Surprised to receive a GREEN 4 disc :lol:
Off on Eurotunnel on Wednesday for 7 weeks starting up through Belguim then Luxemburgh and into Germany  now to see what the weather might be.


----------



## Spacerunner

Don't forget you can purchase the discs at garages in Germany.
They just phone through the vehicles details to check which colour disc you are entitled to and issue it straight away.
It will most probably cost slightly more but fair do's the garage has done all the work.


----------



## bognormike

I put in an application to the Berlin link above on Sunday, and received the green "4" sticker today. Excellent service, now to go to Germany.......

8)


----------



## Yaxley

I have a 2006 reg Fiat 2.8 jtd. 
I received a Euro 3 yellow sticker over 2 years ago.
Am I right in assuming that the yellow zones were phased out in 2012 and that there are only green zones in operation in certain towns now.
If so I might as well have no sticker??
Ian


----------



## rayc

> Yaxley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 2006 reg Fiat 2.8 jtd.
> I received a Euro 3 yellow sticker over 2 years ago.
> Am I right in assuming that the yellow zones were phased out in 2012 and that there are only green zones in operation in certain towns now.
> If so I might as well have no sticker??
> Ian
> 
> 
> 
> Ian, I think you are right for practical purposes. There are some places where the Yellow sticker is still valid but are due to end soon.
> 
> http://www.umwelt-plakette.de/umwel...engl.pdf?SID=a15bf56bd68e636fa8e0e48bc025f206
Click to expand...


----------

